# My Polo GTi 1.8T Freshly Detailed….



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I have been a reader of the forums here for quite a while, and have learnt SO much from people here, and as a young person who likes cars, I feel quite annoyed, that now, every car I now look at has some imperfections that I have only noticed since being a member on here! So thanks DTW!! :thumb:

This is my (new to me!) 1.8T Polo GTi, in rare Silverbird paint job, 5 door, with full leather, that I have bought, I LOVE the car, such a step up from my little 1.4 Polo that I had before.

However, when I bought the car in October, it needed quite a few little bit's to bring it up to scratch in my eyes, see what you think…

Before shots….









































































So as I hope you can see, it had been a little neglected in it's past life.

This was a shame, since I really like the look of the Polo's. It's also quite a rare little car, I have seen two others in the five months of ownership, and those I have only seen once each! Plus, the small body coupled with the mighty 1.8T makes for a nippy little thing :driver:

I first decided to get the Alloy's redone, as I feel that wheels can make a huge difference on how the car looks.

To get the done, I drove to Swansea and had them done by a fantastic guy called Steve from APS Alloys, he did a top job, none of this "Powder coating" malarky, as he explained to me something I had not known before, when they are shot blasted to remove the old paint, that is the reason you see the "dimple" effect on some refurb Alloys. He repairs the damage, then repaints them and seals them up.

A very reasonable price for a top job left me well impressed.

I then decided that the brake calipers needed repainting in the original GTi "Flash Red". This was done and I was much happier with the finished result.

Once I had the wheels and calipers done, I set about the correcting of the bodywork defects. My previous Polo had deep Grey as the colour and really showed the results of machine polishing, however, I was quick to learn that Silver, does not reveal the same amount of deep gloss as easily!

I did manage to remove most of the defects with my DAS 6 Pro coupled with Orange and White Hexlogic pads working with Megs 105 and 205 respectively.

And now, five months after purchase, I feel like I am in my happy place 

Today I have been blown away with the ease of use and fantastic finish offered by Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT. This has really wowed me.

So here are the finished results from today's detail session.

Many thanks for sticking with my rambling on if you got this far 































































































































Thanks for making it this far!

Any thoughts or suggestions are always welcome, even constructive comments are welcome 

Anybody with any thoughts on Polo GTi's or personal reviews, please let me know!

Thanks guys, Sam a DTW :newbie:


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Pictures not working for me I'm afraid Sam


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

GIANT pictures working for me :lol:


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh dear, can you tell I am a :newbie:???

Lol! Sorry, will try to sort something else out!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Pics are huge however theres great results there I keep meaning to try the Sonax gear.

I really like the colour too looks like its got reap sharpness n brightness once detailed.

9N3 GTI owner here too, feel free to browse through the pics.

:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

nice looking car


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the encouraging comments, photo's finally a decent size!


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking great, your right these are rare. I do like the polo gti's. 
You live in swansea then? I know Steve from APS, he's done 2 sets of alloys for me in the past 
I'll have to keep an eye out for you


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice GTi


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice polo, good colour


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

I used to have a 9n3 GTI :thumb: loved every second of it! Sold it to get a family car  
Tune very well


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I LOVE that, I didn't know you could even get POLO's in that kind of spec? 

Great work... :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Looking good... SWMBO had one of these pocket rockets when they were new. Great little car, although prone to torque steer if you pushed ( or so I'm told )

Great work!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Polo owners too! Nice clean given!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice car mate, looks tidy. Is that a pipercross filter on it?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice car! What sort of power do these run? Can safely say dont think I have ever seen one before.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Great results. Do you plan to top up the P&S with BSD?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The amount of money we all spend on detailing gear is a fortune but well worth every penny, lovely job fella and a nice Polo :thumb:looking forward to my Spring detail in another month or two.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice polo fella and great job on the clean


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks great mate, cracking results & a lovely car!


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks great!

I've just bought a Mk5 Golf Gti and my radio antenna looked exactly the same as yours. Not expensive to replace but a bit strange how they get chewed up like that.


----------



## Shonky (Sep 21, 2013)

Lovely motor mate 👍


----------



## IIGAZI360II (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice to see another Polo GTi owner, looking great


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Nice car mate, looks tidy. Is that a pipercross filter on it?


It is mate, nice spot, didn't do it for the power, just for the sound :devil:


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nick-ST said:


> Very nice car! What sort of power do these run? Can safely say dont think I have ever seen one before.


Thanks mate, it is quite nice not to have a car that there are loads about!

It has a factory 150bhp, however, with a software remap, you can get 210bhp, according to Revo as this has the better k03s turbo.

Bit quicker than my 80bhp 1.4 Polo before


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Smart looking gti. Cant say ive seen many either.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks superb, seats look very comfy :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great car, great colour.
Enjoy!


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments everybody!! Didn't expect that kind if response!


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

jayz_son said:


> Looking great, your right these are rare. I do like the polo gti's.
> You live in swansea then? I know Steve from APS, he's done 2 sets of alloys for me in the past
> I'll have to keep an eye out for you


Hi mate, thanks for your comment, I am from Pembrokeshire, but travelled to Swansea to have a good job done 

Take it you are in Swansea then?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

samharries007 said:


> Hi mate, thanks for your comment, I am from Pembrokeshire, but travelled to Swansea to have a good job done
> 
> Take it you are in Swansea then?


cool, yeah im in swansea


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Cracking little car.


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Nice car, Great colour, good detailing skills, well done :thumb::wave:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

nice work.... must be nippy 150bhp in a light shell !


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

Tom48 said:


> Nice car, Great colour, good detailing skills, well done :thumb::wave:


Thanks for your praise mate, nice to have the positive comments from yourself and everybody else. It's much appreciated!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, cars looking well. Also never seen one in this dark silver before either :thumb:


----------



## samharries007 (Jun 23, 2012)

enc said:


> nice work.... must be nippy 150bhp in a light shell !


Just a bit, well, considering I upgraded from am 80bhp Polo before :devil:

Thinking of a remap soon mind, 210bhp just from a software remap


----------

